# ADS Kommunikation zwischen TC3(virtuelle SPS) und externen Rechner



## dummyuser (14 Dezember 2016)

Hallo!
Ich habe hier folgendes Szenario:
PC A mit TwinCAD3-Installation und SPS-Projekt
PC B mit TwinCAD-ADS-Router-Installation

Ich arbeite zunächst ohne Hardware-SPS, also mit der Virtuellen-SPS (local) auf Rechner A.
Der Router-Treiber von PC B kann PC A finden (über Router->Routes editieren->Suchen->AddRoute)
Nach Eingabe des Login erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung: ADS Error 1796 (0x704): ADS ERROR: reading/writing not permittet.
Der Benutzername und das Passwort für den Login stimmen natürlich.
Kenn jemand dieses Problem? Hat jemand eine Lösung?
Oder ist eine ADS-Kommunikation mit einer virtuelle SPS im TC3-System nicht möglich?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Hack (16 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

die Kommunikation funktioniert sicher.

Hast du sicher den richtigen Benutzer und Passwort? Evtl. die Domäne beachten!

Grüße


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Dezember 2016)

dummyuser schrieb:


> Oder ist eine ADS-Kommunikation mit einer virtuelle SPS im TC3-System nicht möglich?


So etwas wie eine virtuelle SPS gibt es bei TwinCAT nicht. Egal ob auf Deinem PC oder auf Beckhoff Hardware, ist sie so reell wie sie nur sein kann.
Versuch es mal mit Administrator als Benutzername und keinem Kennwort. 


Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## dummyuser (23 Dezember 2016)

Danke für die Rückantworten. War auf Dienstreise, daher meine späte Rückantwort.

@Hack: Ich habe keine Domäne, sondern Netzwerkverbindung über NAT (PC A und PC B sind Virtuelle Maschinen WIN7-64). Kommunikation mit einer Beckhoff SPS funktioniert mit beinen einwandfrei.
@oliver.tonn: Benutzername und Passwort sind die über die in TwinCAT eingestellten. Auch Windows-Zugangsdaten habe ich ausprobiert (weis aber nicht was das bringen soll). Sorry für meine unscharfe Definition des SPS-Laufzeitsystems der TwinCAT-Umgebung. Können wir uns auf den Terminus Soft-SPS einigen?


----------



## blue0cean (23 Dezember 2016)

versuch mal die Route über den Button IP zu Aktivieren


----------



## dummyuser (23 Dezember 2016)

@blue0cean: Jau, den "Bauerntrick" kenn' ich schon. Aber Danke für den Hinweis.
Alles probiert: Eingabe IP(oder altern. AMS NetID) + "Host Name" (Fehler nach Anmeldefenster)
                     Eingabe IP(oder altern. AMS NetID) + "IP Adress" (Fehler nach Anmeldefenster)
                     Beide obigen Varianten mit "crypt" EIN und AUS (Fehler nach Anmeldefenster)
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber es scheint ja nicht an der Verbindung zu liegen, sondern an der nicht erfolgreichen Anmeldung.


----------



## Hack (23 Dezember 2016)

Unter TC3 muss Crypt ein sein. Du musst die Windows Benutzer Daten von der Gegenseite angeben!!!


----------



## blue0cean (23 Dezember 2016)

Man kann die Route auch auf beiden Seiten zu Fuß eintragen. Bitte noch die Firewall Ports BF03 und BF04 prüfen ob die offen sind, ist hier noch genauer Beschrieben:
https://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/tcremoteaccess/html/tcremoteaccess_firewall.html?id=6785395204396156966


----------



## dummyuser (3 Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
@Hack: Beides versucht, klappt trotzdem nicht
@blue0cean: Firewall auf beiden Maschinen abgeschaltet. Kein Effekt.
Schade


----------

